# Hey Svenska!!!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Totally non fiber related question.
I have a cook book, that belonged to my Great, possibly Great-Great Grandmother. I just know that my Great Grandmother brought it with her when she immigrated here in the late 1800's. It is written in Swedish. I'd love to be able to get it translated, but can't seem to find any where to take it. Mind you, I'm very protective of it, as it's copyright is something like 1840-50 something.
You wouldn't happen to know of anyone, that could be trusted, that could do this? Or perhaps a site or something where I could go to do it myself?
My Granny used it all the time, but she never taught me to read or write, much less speak, Swedish.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What a special treasure Hercsmama. I hope you will be able to get it translated.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Google translate doesn't do too bad of a job with translating. If you scanned a couple of pages and e-mailed them to me, I could certainly have a go at it too, with the help of my other Swedish speaking friends up here. 

I don't know of any services, per se, that do translating, but I'll ask some of the more fluent people up here. Maybe they would know of one. 

What a treasure!


----------

